# Offset Turned Doorstop



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I found designs for turning door stops, but wanted one a bit easier to use than what I found from several in depth searches on line. This is what I came up with.

These can be made from 2x4's, 6's and 8's.

Details for turning your own [offset] door stops can be seen on my Instructables page at:

https://www.instructables.com/id/Turned-Off-Center-Door-Stop/


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lookin' good...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly those are definitely unique.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, but too fancy for me. If I wanted a door stop, I'd just do it the old fashioned way - use a big rock.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting texture on the handles, Kelly. How do you get that? Spank it with a wire brush? 
@JOAT
Theo, I prefer old insulators from hydro poles.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TenGees said:


> Theo, I prefer old insulators from hydro poles.


Yeah, but then you've got to climb the pole, unfasten the wires, get the insulator free, than climb down the pole, holding the insulator, then get away without getting caught. A rock is so much easier.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty snazzy.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Just stab it a bunch of times with a Dremel type tool, without worrying about the pattern and you're there.




TenGees said:


> Interesting texture on the handles, Kelly. How do you get that? Spank it with a wire brush?
> 
> @JOAT
> Theo, I prefer old insulators from hydro poles.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

If the rest of us can do it, Jote, so can you.




JOAT said:


> Yeah, but then you've got to climb the pole, unfasten the wires, get the insulator free, than climb down the pole, holding the insulator, then get away without getting caught. A rock is so much easier.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Old people don't like bending over, and those stop handless stick out about far enough to trip on. How about something with a long pole sticking straight up? No-Bend door stops, or label them Dover stops (no Ben Dover stop).


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

That one was already in the plan, but this was a "I hadn't seen anyone else do it and I have a lathe and have to justify it" thing. :grin:

Oh, and I like the name.



DesertRatTom said:


> Old people don't like bending over, and those stop handless stick out about far enough to trip on. How about something with a long pole sticking straight up? No-Bend door stops, or label them Dover stops (no Ben Dover stop).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Old people don't like bending over, and those stop handless stick out about far enough to trip on. How about something with a long pole sticking straight up? No-Bend door stops, or label them Dover stops (no Ben Dover stop).


Or a hook and eye. I've seen that - long ago tho, not recently.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a leader of our senior group and we have had to adjust a lot to accommodate our older and infirm members. Canes and walkers are an awkward part of life for those members and even getting through doors is a problem for a few.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'm a leader of our senior group and we have had to adjust a lot to accommodate our older and infirm members. Canes and walkers are an awkward part of life for those members and even getting through doors is a problem for a few.


I could actually get along without a cane, if need be, but boy are they ever handy for going up and down steps, hooking something off a tall shelf in the store or reaching to the back of a shelf. And, of course, whacking someone.
> And, I do admit, really nice to have one when the back and/or knees start acting up and can stop and lean on it for a minute; also for helping keep my balance at times. Doors I have no problem with, just lean on one and fall thru. But, as easy as that is, there always seems to be someone who waits and holds the door for me. I mean, how hard is it to push on a door? Almost as irritating to me as when someone thanks me for my service, but I just say thanks and move on. I don't ever see myself using a walker tho. If it ever gets to that stage I figure a power chair, with a Harley V-twin for power.


----------

